

Is that Hacker News web page optimized for iPad? Yes it is - donohoe
http://ifelse.org/projects/ipad/hn/

======
pg
If I were to render different frontpages for different clients, what font
sizes should I use on the iPad instead of the current ones?

~~~
joubert
The font sizes/styles don't bother me. What is a pain are the voting arrows -
they are so tiny that i sometimes tap the wrong one, and there's no way to
undo one's vote.

~~~
iamelgringo
I click the wrong arrow quite often on my netbook. On my phone...
fuggettaboutit

------
rythie
The table should be 100%, updated code:

javascript:function hn(){if(location.host=="news.ycombinator.com"){var
d=document,t=d.createElement("l"+"ink"),z=d.createElement("l"+"ink"),b=d.body,l=d.location;try{if(!b){throw(0);}z.setAttribute("rel","stylesheet");z.setAttribute("type","text/css");z.setAttribute("href",l.protocol+"//ifelse.org/projects/ipad/hn/hn.css");b.appendChild(z);
t.setAttribute("rel","apple-touch-
icon");t.setAttribute("href",l.protocol+"//ifelse.org/projects/ipad/hn/icon.png");b.appendChild(t);b.getElementsByTagName('table')[0].setAttribute('width','100%');}catch(e){alert("Please
wait until the page has
loaded.");}}else{location.href="<http://news.ycombinator.com/news;}}hn();void(0)>;

(I wrote and tested this fix on my iPad with the help of atomic web's view
source option)

~~~
donohoe
Cool, I'll give it a nice over later and update it

------
gaiusparx
Looks like the only thing missing is a nice looking icon 57x57 "apple-touch-
icon.png".

~~~
ronnier
Here, have mine <http://toadjaw.com/static/sites/hn/y-icon.png>

------
watmough
This is a neat idea. Could it be extended to allow _setting_ a _per-site_
preference?

~~~
donohoe
Could be difficult depending on how sites implement CSS. Some would be much
easier that others, but hard to find one solution for all.

